# reaching the oil filter in my '02 pathfinder



## jimlin (Oct 16, 2006)

I know this gets talked about, but I can't fingd a thread here with the answer.

I want to change the oil and oil filter in my 2002 Pathfinder SE 4x4. I have once changed the oil only, as getting to the filter seemed impossible w/o removing the mud guards from under the front bumper. Is there an easier way?? (Not looking to "relocate the filter"... I've seen those devices, and I'm not getting into that)

The mud guards (are they called something different?) seem to be attached by plastic rivets, so it's not like I can just unscrew them, and screw them back on when done. 

Any help is appreciated

jim


----------



## V10Rick (Jul 30, 2006)

The gravel shield underneath the engine must be removed, it is held in place by a bunch of screws.


----------



## jimlin (Oct 16, 2006)

V10Rick said:


> The gravel shield underneath the engine must be removed, it is held in place by a bunch of screws.


I'll take a look tonight... when I had it up on ramps previously, I don't recall screws, but rather plastic pieces that appear to push thru to fasten, with no intention of removing being able to put back in (it looked like in order to remove the plastic fasteners, I'd need to cut them).


----------



## Gmann (Apr 10, 2006)

That's the way it is on my 03 Pathy, what a pain in the arse. . .

At least they are metal screws and not plastic rivets that will break after taking them out one time.


----------



## jimlin (Oct 16, 2006)

Gmann said:


> That's the way it is on my 03 Pathy, what a pain in the arse. . .
> 
> At least they are metal screws and not plastic rivets that will break after taking them out one time.


There obviously has to be another way to get to the filter, as I doubt the local garage is pulling and replacing those plastic fasteners every time they do a LOF on my pathfinder. But I don't know what that other way is...


----------



## V10Rick (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm on my second Pathy, the first one was purchased new, and both gravel shields used metal screws to fasten it.
Yours may have been substituted with the plastic fasteners that you mentioned.


----------



## Burdabit (Jan 9, 2006)

I have an 02 SE and my mechanic always removes the shield as part of the oil change and filter change. He works out of his garage and doesn't have a lift so he rolls under flat on his back on a dolly so I gotta believe they're not hard to remove or replace. He did say that a number of the screws are missing and he doesn't seem like he's in a big hurry to replace them so mine is held up by something less than the full compliment and has been for a long time.


----------



## 6T9_CHGR (Sep 29, 2006)

Yes this must be removed. As a new owner, after changing my oil for the first time, I was pleasantly suprised that Nissan engineered in a nice funnel/dam into the crossmember to catch & direct the oil that comes out when removing the filter......all my other cars just let it spill into the crossmember where it takes a week to finally stop dripping.........

To a guy that does his own repairs on cars and is very anal with appearance & cleanlyness this is a godsend.....


----------

